# Supply is getting low...



## bertman (Oct 5, 2014)

...and so are the outdoor temps. So I stopped at Trader Joe's yesterday and picked up a selection.













Cheese.jpg



__ bertman
__ Oct 5, 2014






I'll be using wine barrel pellets, but this will have to wait until we get back from a soccer game. Meanwhile, I've borrowed and maybe improved on some other members' idea about flagging each variety so I can remember which is which when I package them. Last time I wrote individual labels on a piece of paper, and that was a pain. This time I cut a toothpick in half and used a number of stripes to differentiate. 













IMG_20141005_110147.jpg



__ bertman
__ Oct 5, 2014






I'm thinking this might be as easy as it can get. I'll post more later.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2014)

Multi-colored toothpicks work good too!


----------



## bertman (Oct 5, 2014)

Dirtsailor, those don't stain the cheese? I would be worried that the color would leach out.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 5, 2014)

Bacon cheese?   I need to get out more.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2014)

bertman said:


> Dirtsailor, those don't stain the cheese? I would be worried that the color would leach out.



Nope never had then leach out. You can use the sandwich toothpicks that have the frizzy colored tops, or get the colored plastic swords, but I've never had the color leach out of the wood ones.


----------



## disco (Oct 5, 2014)

Gotta love smoked cheese!

Disco


----------



## bertman (Oct 5, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Bacon cheese? I need to get out more.


The bacon cheese is actually a processed "cheese" (I need to read my labels better). And so far, I have to say I am disappointed in it. Not much evidence of bacon.













IMG_20141005_205759.jpg



__ bertman
__ Oct 5, 2014






I think the double cream gouda is going to turn out to be amazing. It already is incredible, and now I have to seal them all and let them age.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks good from here I need to get my supply back up also. 

Good Luck 

 A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## themule69 (Oct 6, 2014)

They have cheese on sale now and the temps are getting lower.I will be smoking some cheese soon.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 6, 2014)

Funny thing with smoked cheese, we all have the same comments....gotta rebuild inventories.  Down to our last few here also and a little happy for the cooler temps but not the fuel oil bill


----------



## cmayna (Oct 6, 2014)

I am dying for some cooler weather so I can do some cheese again.   My inventory is getting very low.


----------



## rlcollier (Oct 16, 2014)

I am thinking of making a cold smoker out of a running mini fridge. I'm getting to impatient waiting for cooler temps! What is everyone's thoughts on using a mini? You can keep it as cool as you want and It shouldn't get hot enough to affect the insulation. Thoughts or concerns?


----------



## bertman (Oct 17, 2014)

rlcollier said:


> I am thinking of making a cold smoker out of a running mini fridge. I'm getting to impatient waiting for cooler temps! What is everyone's thoughts on using a mini? You can keep it as cool as you want and It shouldn't get hot enough to affect the insulation. Thoughts or concerns?


I think eventually you would ruin the fridge's circulation system because of the smoke residue buildup. I'm sure there are members who know more about HVAC or engineering than me that might tell you otherwise. I'd be the first to say their opinion means more.


----------

